# 3 pigeons need home, one roller and two ferals



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure what happened to my last post but it seems to have disappeared. I now have 3 pigeons that need homes as soon as possible. 

The first is a roller pigeon that came in to the wildlife rescue where I volunteer without a band. This is a beautiful black and white bird.

The second is a feral (gray pigeon that is molting) that doesn't seem to be "right", he may have a neurological issue. It is hard to explain his issues, one example is I had him out to stretch and he flew across the room and sat next to me on the back of the couch. He also seems to go from being very terrified to "oh look, food" and just starts eating even though my hand is in the cage. He just isn't a pigeon that would make it in the wild very long.

The third pigeon is my beloved male that I adopted as a baby about 18 months ago. He had broken his wing and will never be releasable so I adopted him as a friend for my female pigeon I already had as a pet. They have been a loving couple for a year and suddenly he is "abusing" my female pigeon and has ripped most of the feathers out of her head. He is a feral also which will never be releasable and even though I got him as a baby he has never got real friendly. He bites when I put my hand in his cage but once I pick him up he doesn't bite but still tries desperately to get away. He deserves a big flight cage where he can live a good pigeon life. I love him but it's just not going to work out if he abuses my female pigeon and she was here first and is my baby. 

Please email me at [email protected] if you can give any of these birds a good home. I have never shipped a bird but I am willing if you can walk me threw it but unfortunetly I do not have the funds to ship a bird. I will drive within reason to give them a good home though.

Thank you!!
Sorry so long,
Jen


----------

